
Now: Guillermo Rauch's hosting service adds paid plans, custom domains and SSL - jimpick
https://zeit.co/blog/now-alias
======
jimpick
It's super cool since you can have hundreds of micro services deployed using
SSL for only $14.99 a month.

[https://zeit.co/now#pricing](https://zeit.co/now#pricing)

